# Best Shampoo available at PetsMart for my Shih Tzus?



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

So, I'm currently up at my Dad's cousin's house, and my dogs have been chilling outside a lot(plus they're overdue for a bath anyway!). So, a few questions...what dog shampoo/s should I be looking for? As I said in the title, they're Shih Tzus, but they have a puppy cut. Also, I should be brushing them before I bathe them, correct? And I may also be clipping them, but only if I can get scissors at PetsMart. If I can, is there a special kind I would be looking for? I'd love to go somewhere where I'm more likely to find better stuff, but it's on my way home from here and my grandparents fly here on Wednesday, so we'll be busy getting ready to have them over 

Thanks!

~IJMB


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

itsjustmebre said:


> So, I'm currently up at my Dad's cousin's house, and my dogs have been chilling outside a lot(plus they're overdue for a bath anyway!). So, a few questions...what dog shampoo/s should I be looking for?


I think any shampoo formulated for dogs is just fine; Tearless/Hypo is something I use on a lot of the Shih-Tzus I groom, especially for their faces. 



> As I said in the title, they're Shih Tzus, but they have a puppy cut. Also, I should be brushing them before I bathe them, correct?


A good thorough brushing before and after is always necessary. Helps separate the hair, knots and mats, and helps promote proper hair growth. After a bath I usually lightly run a brush through them before they air dry, and then once completely dry brush them once more. 

Keep in mind to brush their _entire_ bodies, not just their back, or their head. Brush anywhere you see hair, which should be all over!  Brush under the arms, the chin, inside the back legs, and their tummy. Keep in mind that just because it doesn't _look_ matted doesn't mean the hair isn't starting to clump together.



> And I may also be clipping them, but only if I can get scissors at PetsMart. If I can, is there a special kind I would be looking for?


If you're going to just trim their faces and round their feet, try to find saftey-shears, with a rounded tip so you'll have more confidence trimming around the face with less fear of poking their sensitive eyes.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. Bought everything today and bathed one of my two(took forever since I don't have a sprayer, so I had to just dump water on her haha).

~IJMB


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

